# Der Positive Unterschied! Christian Bischoff.



## Katzensprung (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

erstmal: Dieses Thema betrifft nur Schüler.

Ich hätte gern gewusst, ob Christian Bischoff schonmal einen Vortrag zur Motivation an eurer Schule gemacht hat. Wenn sich genug Leute finden, würde ich gerne meinen Kram dazuschreiben, und dann mal ein bisschen über ihn diskutieren.

Finden sich nicht genug Leute mit einem qualifizierten Gesichtspunkt, dann lass ich das Ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist zwar sowas von Off-Topic aber was soll's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG,

Katzensprung


----------



## XXI. (13. Februar 2010)

Bei uns an der Schule war er am Donnerstag, ich persöhnlich fand es echt gut.
Man geht rein und denkt sich: "Wat ein Bullshit" Aber im endeffekt war es genial.
Wenn du nen guten Anstoss gibt bin ich für eine Disskussion immer bereit.


----------



## elmwu (29. März 2011)

hallo! 

c. bischoff war jetzt auch an unserer schule - und ich bin alles andere als begeistert... 

es würde mich freuen, deine meinung zu hören, insbesondere zu der frage, ob das eine motivations- oder manipulationsveranstaltung war, die ihr hattet. ich hab auch noch ein paar andere immer noch offene fragen, z.b. zur kritikfähigkeit, zur qualifikation bzw. selbstdarstellung und zu den möglichen negativen folgen seines menschenbildes.

lg


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2011)

Was ist das für ein Typ?


----------



## BlizzLord (29. März 2011)

Wer ist das?
Muss man den kennen?


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Bischoff




Ein Motivationscoach. Hm-mh.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. März 2011)

Einer von diesen Selbsthilfe-Scharlatanen, die dämliche Bücher schreiben, in denen die Message lautet, dass man wirklich ALLES erreichen kann, wenn man es wirklich will, an sich glaubt und sich kleine Ziele setzt, die man stückweise erarbeitet?


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Einer von diesen Selbsthilfe-Scharlatanen, die dämliche Bücher schreiben, in denen die Message lautet, dass man wirklich ALLES erreichen kann, wenn man es wirklich will, an sich glaubt und sich kleine Ziele setzt, die man stückweise erarbeitet?



Gibt es die nicht zu hunderten? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen denen eigentlich?


----------



## Petersburg (29. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibt es die nicht zu hunderten? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen denen eigentlich?



Vielleicht haben die verschiedene Haarfarben?


----------



## floppydrive (29. März 2011)

Pfff Christian Bischoff, Nick Vujicic echt jetzt!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlry5QbAstI


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Einer von diesen Selbsthilfe-Scharlatanen, die dämliche Bücher schreiben, in denen die Message lautet, dass man wirklich ALLES erreichen kann, wenn man es wirklich will, an sich glaubt und sich kleine Ziele setzt, die man stückweise erarbeitet?



Auf seiner Homepage scheint er sich ausdrücklich davon zu distanzieren.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auf seiner Homepage scheint er sich ausdrücklich davon zu distanzieren.



Ich kenne den persönlich nicht, aber wenn ich ein Selbsthilfe-Scharlatan wäre, der dämliche, abgenutzte Phrasen drischt und Bücher schreibt, die erklären, dass man wirklich ALLES erreichen kann, wenn man es nur wirklich will und an sich glaubt, dann würde ich selbstverständlich in offiziellen Statements von solchen Scharlatanen Abstand nehmen und ganz klar mitteilen, dass ich keiner von denen bin, sondern zu 100% Seriös. 

Wie gesagt, kenne ihn nicht und vielleicht ist der Typ ja das sprichwörtlich Gelbe vom Ei, aber ich bin bei sowas immer erst mal misstrauisch.


----------



## Quana (30. März 2011)

Bei uns an der Schule war er auch, das ist aber schon drei oder vier Jahre her. 
Ich fand ihn icht so überzeugend...ist aber wohl Geschmackssache

Liebe Grüße
Quana


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2011)

Mal ne Frage wofür brauchen Kinder einen Motivationstrainer? Zu meiner Zeit war höchstens mal jmd von ner Versicherung da der mit uns über Bewerbungen gesprochen hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wofür brauchen Kinder einen Motivationstrainer? Zu meiner Zeit war höchstens mal jmd von ner Versicherung da der mit uns über Bewerbungen gesprochen hat.



Und der wollte interessanterweise auch immer gleich Name, Adresse und Telefonnummer und ein Jahr später kamen dann die Anrufe...


----------



## Gazeran (30. März 2011)

Das ist doch nur ein "Glückskeks-Spruch-Auswendiglerner" oder?


----------



## Winipek (30. März 2011)

Steinigt mich! Aber für ein-zwei Tage bewirken solche Motivationstrainer es wirklich. Und letzendlich haben diese "Trainer" mit ihrer Aussage ja auch recht. Willst Du etwas schaffen, musst Du auch etwas tun! Und so ist es ja auch. Es fängt alles immer mit dem 1. Schritt an...


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2011)

stimmt kitten  jetzt wo du es sagst  hab ja eh nie die telefonnr raus gegeben  Kommentar von mir war immer: Meine Mutter bringt mich um wenn ich unsere Telefonnr weiter geben


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Den besten Motivationscoach den ich selbst je hatte, bin ich selbst gewesen. Zwar recht spät, aber immerhin. ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. März 2011)

Winipek schrieb:


> Steinigt mich! Aber für ein-zwei Tage bewirken solche Motivationstrainer es wirklich. Und letzendlich haben diese "Trainer" mit ihrer Aussage ja auch recht. Willst Du etwas schaffen, musst Du auch etwas tun! Und so ist es ja auch. Es fängt alles immer mit dem 1. Schritt an...



Die Frage ist halt, wiesehr ein Motivationsschub von 1-2 Tagen Dein Leben wirklich dauerhaft positiv beeinflusst.  Und diese Sprüche haben schon die alten Römer über die Alpen gefurzt. Jede Reise beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt. Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man es nur WILL. Wer mit seinem Leben unzufrieden ist, steht sich selbst im Weg. Blah-di-blah. Sind doch keine weltbewegenden neuen Erkenntnisse. Dass man für seine Ziele arbeiten muss und Zeit und Mühe investieren und an sich glauben muss, war Dir doch sicher auch klar, bevor es Dir ein Motivationstrainer erklärt hat, oder? 

Wurde er auch richtig esoterisch und hat Euch ans Herz gelegt, Euch selbst zu motivieren, z.B. vorm Spiegel oder morgens beim Aufstehen? "Ich kann alles erreichen, was ich will! Mir stehen alle Türen offen!" 
Wow, ich werd' Motivationstrainer! ^^


----------



## Falathrim (30. März 2011)

Also bei mir würde ein Motivationsschub von 1-2 Tagen eine signifikant bessere Abinote in Geschichte und Mathe bewirken, da bin ich mir schon ziemlich sicher *g*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Also bei mir würde ein Motivationsschub von 1-2 Tagen eine signifikant bessere Abinote in Geschichte und Mathe bewirken, da bin ich mir schon ziemlich sicher *g*



Das packst Du locker! Arbeite hart, bewahre Deine positive Grundeinstellung und der Rest kommt ganz von selbst! Du musst den Erfolg nur wollen! Du hast unendlich großes Potenzial - Du musst es nur nutzen wollen! Sei Dir Deiner Fähigkeiten bewusst! Heute Abi, morgen Bundeskanzler!


----------



## Winipek (30. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Blah-di-blah. Sind doch keine weltbewegenden neuen Erkenntnisse. Dass man für seine Ziele arbeiten muss und Zeit und Mühe investieren und an sich glauben muss, war Dir doch sicher auch klar, bevor es Dir ein Motivationstrainer erklärt hat, oder?




Natürlich weiß man sowas auch vorher, genauso wie man weiß seine Zähne täglich dreimal zu putzen oder das gesunde Ernährung "gesünder "ist ^^ 
Aber es schadet nicht, wenn man hin und wieder einen "Tritt in den Hintern" bekommt und einem nochmal gezeigt wird, wie mans besser machen kann. 
Ist doch nichts verkehrtes dran?! Schaden tut´s auf jedenfall nicht (glaub ich zumindest  ...)

Und wie wurden wir früher von unseren Eltern denn motiviert, also bei mir sah es ähnlich aus, wie das was Kitten über mir macht^^

Und wenn man älter wird, gibts da nicht mehr soviele die einem auf die Schulter klopfen 

Ähmm...und damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird...Also von den Techniken, die dort angepriesen werden halt ich auch nüscht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. März 2011)

Winipek schrieb:


> Und wie wurden wir früher von unseren Eltern denn motiviert, also bei mir sah es ähnlich aus, wie das was Kitten über mir macht^^



Meine Eltern haben mich mit 16 arbeiten geschickt - wenn ich neue Klamotten, Computerspiele oder einfach nur mal ausgehen wollte, musste ich das selber bezahlen, also wurde nach der Schule jeden Tag geackert. Für schlechte Noten gab's PC-Verbot und Hausarrest. Motiviert haben die mich keinen Meter - im Gegenteil: Ich hatte mit 16 angefangen, mein erstes Buch zu schreiben, das haben die Sch*** bis heute nicht gelesen. Meine Mutter ist bis heute der festen Überzeugung, dass ich keine richtige Arbeit habe und nur deshalb über Computerspiele schreibe, weil ich keinen Bock auf einen guten Job hab und viel zu faul bin. Ich brauche keine Demotivationals, ich wurde von Ar*** aufgezogen. ^^


----------



## Winipek (30. März 2011)

Ähmm...das tut mir leid  

Dann wäre dein Äquivalent wohl eher der "Drill-Master"   

Es gibt ja für jeden eine wirksame Motivationstechnik


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. März 2011)

Meine Motivation war, so schnell und weit wie möglich von meiner Familie wegzukommen. Heute lebe ich glücklich und zufrieden auf einer Insel!


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2011)

es ist aber ne scheiß kalte insel ... hättest du dir nett ne karibische insel aussuchen können


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

Motivation ... ich weiß genau was ich mal werden will und wie ich das erreiche, aber der Weg ist nicht nur steinig, sondern eine schmale Hängebrücke quer über den Grand Canyon.


----------



## Friedjoffchen (30. März 2011)

Es sind Allgemeinheiten mit denen diese Motivationsscheisser handeln. Natürlich liegt es an mir meine Ziele zu erreichen und natürlich gehört Beharrlichkeit dazu, dies umzusetzen. 
Das Problem ist, dass sie in der Regel ein Strohfeuer entzünden und danach kommt nichts mehr und so stirbt das Feuer und es bleibt Kälte und Frust zurück.
Auch wird immer betont es liegt nur an mir, also wenn ich es nicht schaffe bin ich der Depp, oder was?
Das stimmt so eben nicht. Jeder braucht Hilfe, auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise und somit ist meistens das Umfeld mit verantwortlich, was ich erreichen kann (natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen). Wichtiger sind Leute, die die natürliche Begabung von jemanden erkennen und denen dann helfen diese zu fördern und zu entwickeln. z.B. Lehrer die mir zeigen *wie* man lernt und nicht wie dumm ich bin, Eltern die an dem was ich mache Interesse habe und wenn man "fällt"nicht einen Niedermachen, sondern wieder aufhelfen um weiter zu machen. Freunde die respektieren wenn man anders ist, aber auch den Mumm haben einem zu sagen wenn man Fehler macht. Es gibt da bestimmt noch vieles.

Mein Fazit zu den Trainern ist eher dass sie mehr Schaden als Nutzen. Aber zuhören kann man immer und muß sich seine eigenen Gedanken dazu machen.


----------



## shadow24 (30. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Motiviert haben die mich keinen Meter - im Gegenteil: Ich hatte mit 16 angefangen, mein erstes Buch zu schreiben,




mmmh...merkst du den Gedankenfehler?man kann auch vom schlechten beispiel motiviert werden.sogar sehr viel stärker als von einem guten...


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, wiesehr ein Motivationsschub von 1-2 Tagen Dein Leben wirklich dauerhaft positiv beeinflusst.  Und diese Sprüche haben schon die alten Römer über die Alpen gefurzt. Jede Reise beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt. Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man es nur WILL. Wer mit seinem Leben unzufrieden ist, steht sich selbst im Weg. Blah-di-blah. Sind doch keine weltbewegenden neuen Erkenntnisse. Dass man für seine Ziele arbeiten muss und Zeit und Mühe investieren und an sich glauben muss, war Dir doch sicher auch klar, bevor es Dir ein Motivationstrainer erklärt hat, oder?
> 
> Wurde er auch richtig esoterisch und hat Euch ans Herz gelegt, Euch selbst zu motivieren, z.B. vorm Spiegel oder morgens beim Aufstehen? "Ich kann alles erreichen, was ich will! Mir stehen alle Türen offen!"
> Wow, ich werd' Motivationstrainer! ^^



Hört sich nach brotloser Kunst an...


----------



## Landerson (30. März 2011)

Hat so etwas bei jemanden hier mal funktioniert?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmmh...merkst du den Gedankenfehler?man kann auch vom schlechten beispiel motiviert werden.sogar sehr viel stärker als von einem guten...



Meine besch*** Eltern haben mich mit Sicherheit NICHT zum Schreiben motiviert. Die haben mich niemals mit irgendwas auch nur ansatzweise unterstützt, geschweige denn sich dafür interessiert, wer ich bin oder was mir wichtig ist. Wenn die mich überhaupt zu irgendwas motiviert haben, dann dazu, das Land zu verlassen, aber sicherlich nicht beruflich oder sonstwie.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine bescheuerten Eltern haben mich mit Sicherheit NICHT zum Schreiben motiviert. Die haben mich niemals mit irgendwas auch nur ansatzweise unterstützt, geschweige denn sich dafür interessiert, wer ich bin oder was mir wichtig ist. Wenn die mich überhaupt zu irgendwas motiviert haben, dann dazu, das Land zu verlassen, aber sicherlich nicht beruflich oder sonstwie.



Willkommen im Club, das ging mir eigentlich die meiste Zeit meines Lebens auch so. 
Trotzdem verstehe ich mich mit meinen Eltern mittlerweile gut, auf einer recht lockeren Ebene.


----------



## Petersburg (30. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Heute Abi, morgen Weltherrschaft!



So sieht es aus!


----------



## elmwu (30. März 2011)

wow, danke für die vielen meinungen. nur mal so als info, falls ihr noch nen beruf sucht: bei uns hat der mann für drei veranstaltungen á 90 minuten 2.500 euro bekommen... für ein strohfeuer, wie es einer von euch bezeichnet hat, stellt sich dir frage nach der kosten-nutzen-relation also selbst dann, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass kein schaden angerichtet wird^^


----------



## Petersburg (30. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auf seiner Homepage scheint er sich ausdrücklich davon zu distanzieren.





elmwu schrieb:


> drei veranstaltungen á 90 minuten 2.500 euro



Das sagt meiner Meinung nach alles.


----------



## nemø (30. März 2011)

Er war bei uns an der Schule.
Der Typ ist n Q. Aber seine Ideen und so sind gut. 
Er hat auch n bischen Druck bekommen, wiel er seine Bücher bei uns verkauft hat...Naja. Nick Vulcykzc ist ein Bild von einem Motivator, der ist der Hammer.
Christian Bischoff war mir unsympathisch, als ich sein Plakat gesehen habe, als ich seine Show gesehen habe und als ich mir das Buch am Ende hab signieren lassen.

Bin auch nicht viel motivierter als vorher, aber es hat meine Sicht auf Menschen leicht verändert. Also die Punkte
Augenkontakt
Haltung
Ehrlichkeit
usw. 
Die waren nützlich!


----------



## elmwu (30. März 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Nick Vulcykzc ist ein Bild von einem Motivator, der ist der Hammer.




zu dem nick vujicic hab ich ne andere meinung, da es bei dem (zugegebenermaßen bewegenden und beeindruckenden) beispiel des australiers nick vujicic, das c. bischoff bisweilen verwendet, im grunde nicht um SELBSTvertrauen, sondern um GOTTvertrauen geht und dass der motivationstrainer nick vujicic sich tatsächlich eher als missionar im auftrag eines sehr fundamentalistischen gottesbildes sieht. für mich hat das durchaus auswirkungen auf meine beurteilung, ob ich nick vujicic als VORBILD betrachten kann, wenn ich weiß, dass dazu auch die überzeugung gehört, nicht aufgrund von zufällen, sondern aufgrund eines göttlichen plans ohne gliedmaßen geboren worden zu sein... 

hintergrundinfos findet man z.B. auf der homepage von nick vujicic selber:
http://www.lifewithoutlimbs.org/how-know-jesus-0

oder hier:
http://nwl.livenet.ch/www/downloads/jesus-ch-print/jesus-ch-print-nr2-web.pdf

oder hier:
http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/-umarme-mich--/-/1472782/3230280/-/index.html

oder als video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y53h2s3ABSU&feature=related

und er engagiert sich auch bei dem christlich-fundamentalistischen projekt "jesus house", das auch in deutschland an einigen orten übertragen wird:
http://jesushouse.prochrist.org/onlinemagazin/g%C3%A4ste-in-der-wg/nick-vujicic

das sind gruppierungen, die auch allen ernstes glauben, die welt sei vor 6000 jahren innerhalb einer woche erschaffen worden oO!

bitte versteht mich nicht falsch: ich möchte die leistungen und die zufriedenheit nick vujicics in keiner weise kleinreden oder in frage stellen. mir geht es nur darum, dass menschen auch die hintergründe seiner zufriedenheit erfahren und nicht mit einem 5-minuten-video, das mit der entsprechenden musik untermalt ist, emotional aufgewühlt und dann alleine gelassen werden. aus meiner bescheidenen sicht ist es fraglich, ob das glück und die zufriedenheit eines menschen rechtfertigen, dass er an absurde märchen glaubt. aber man kann das auch anders sehen als ich - wichtig ist mir nur, dass einem diese infos nicht vorenthalten werden, wie es bei unserer veranstaltung durch c. bischoff der fall war. denn nur wenn ich auch diese fakten kenne, kann ich ENTSCHEIDEN, was ich davon halte, anderenfalls werde ich imo schlicht manipuliert. wie kant sagen würde: habt den mut, euch eures eigenen verstandes zu bedienen!


----------



## nemø (30. März 2011)

Dass er mit Gott argumentiert ist uncool, klar, aber er kommt so viel lebensnaher rüber.
Bei ihm denk ich, man entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise:"So ein Krüppel und er wird n Held und ist beliebt und hat Geld und kann surfen, golfen etc."
Aber bei Chrischi denk ich:"Wow, da steht einer, der hatte es immer "leicht", der war mit 16 jüngster Basketball-er und hat krass Lorbeeren geerntet, dann mit 21 Team-käpt'n und heute das...
Da ist es eher, als würde ich mir bei Beziehungstipps den Vergleich von Barney Stinson und unserm Dorftrottel holen, wenn beide eine heiß...begehrenswerte Dame im Arm haben.

bei einem ist es klar, man denkt"Der, der kann's!" Aber von dem anderen würd ich mir anhören wollen, wioe er das gemacht hat!


----------



## elmwu (30. März 2011)

naja, ich halte diese glaubensgeschichte eben für das gegenteil von "lebensnah" - aber ich hab da auch so meine eigenen erfahrungen mit solchen leuten^^

aber ich verstehe, was du meinst. ich würde dem entgegenhalten, dass ich es für unredlich halte, mein publikum mit solchen extrem-beispielen zu beeindrucken (zumal, wenn nur die halbe wahrheit gezeigt wird), während es unzählige gegenbeispiele gäbe, die ich auch präsentieren könnte. oder, noch anders: wenn ich gewisse fakten wegließe, könnte ich auch die erfolgsgeschichte eines erfolglosen und mäßig talentierten kunstmalers aus österreich, der es durch hartnäckigkeit und eisernen willen zum reichskanzler deutschlands gebracht hatte, als erstrebenswertes vorbild verkaufen...

der darsteller von barney stinson ist übrigens schwul, was deiner analogie eine gewisse ironie verleiht


----------



## nemø (30. März 2011)

Der Umstand ist mir bewusst, es ging um die Alter-egos, nicht um die Drasteller. Sonst halt Barney mit...Hmmm...perfekter Mann...Hmmm....Barney im Arm!


----------



## shadow24 (31. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine besch*** Eltern haben mich mit Sicherheit NICHT zum Schreiben motiviert. Die haben mich niemals mit irgendwas auch nur ansatzweise unterstützt, geschweige denn sich dafür interessiert, wer ich bin oder was mir wichtig ist. Wenn die mich überhaupt zu irgendwas motiviert haben, dann dazu, das Land zu verlassen, aber sicherlich nicht beruflich oder sonstwie.




nein,da hast du mich falsch verstanden(btw:da ich selbst schon ein sohn habe und weiss wie wichtig zuneigung für kinder ist,wünsch ich deinen eltern die pest an den Hals)...
DIE haben dich nicht motiviert.das warst du selbst,aber eben aus der situation herausgeboren.der hass auf deine eltern hat dir die energie oder motivation gegeben dich selbständig zu machen und deinen weg zu suchen.wer weiss wie dein leben verlaufen wäre,wenn du gute eltern gehabt hättest...


----------

